# Need help with ebo jager heater



## dwyane (Oct 22, 2007)

Someone gave me an ebo jager 150 watt heater model LZ 150. The box and instructions were lost and the person who gave me the heater can't help me. I know a freshwater tank temperature needs to be between 78 and 82, but the ebo jager has a dial that reads... low, 1, 2, ..., 9, high. Does anyone know what number to set the dial to get the right temp for my tank. I have a 55 gallon. Better yet if anyone can provide a link or email me a copy of the instructions and or guide for this heater i would appreciate it. 

Thanks

PS. I don't need help with what temp the water in my tank is supposed to be. I just need help with what setting to get the temp to around 80.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Dwyane, I would suggest doing a google type search for the product. Usually that can get you tons of information quickly


----------



## dwyane (Oct 22, 2007)

I've done an extensive google search and all i find are sites selling newer models than i have and i cant find any site with instructions on how to use this heater. So anyone who has a heater of this type please let me know what settings you use. If the manufacturer had any sense then i suspect that each number is the degree's times 10, for example, 7 would be 70 degrees, but i'm guessing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Does it have a light that tells you when its on? Always start with the heater on the lowest setting, and turn it up periodically if the tank is cold and heater is off.


----------



## dwyane (Oct 22, 2007)

No light, but i will follow your suggestion and start at the lowest setting and slowly progress upwards till i get the ideal temp. Still if anyone has one of these heaters i would appreciate a snapshot of the instructions. Thanx all.


----------



## dwyane (Oct 22, 2007)

Oops...the heater does have a light, so this will make my job a lot easier.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Your heater is now manufactured by Eheim. Here is the web site to their "contact us" page. I am betting that if you write them someone there may have an answer for you. 

http://www.eheim.com/contactus.htm


----------

